# RFUK BDay Quiz Answers



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

I have been marking away today, but underestimated the time it would take to check each one and set up the answers page. So, I thought I would give the answers to the questions now and announce the winner tomorrow evening. Although there wasnt a huge amount of people that entered, those that did all did really well... only one person got Q50 right! that was a trick question, sorry guys 

The answers link is below:

RFUK Trivia Competition Answers



t-bo said:


> *RFUK Birthday Trivia Quiz*
> 
> Well, its been 3 years on the 26th January since RFUK went live. To celebrate we are holding a trivia competition with a £100 prize for our members courtesy of Reptile Cymru!
> 
> ...


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

:O i did shocking :O


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

wow got LOADS wrong lol... *goes and cries* and no 50, oh your mean!


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

damn i got a few stupid ones wrong


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

32) What "E." describes both Reptiles and Amphibians? 
A) Ectothermic

An there i was thinking it was Exotic lmao​


----------



## trese (Oct 2, 2006)

i think i did fairly well


----------



## pankthesnake (Sep 29, 2007)

I got 2 or 3 wrong that I should have got right, but others I got wrong were mainly regarding species that are not really my scene, mainly lizards and amphibians.


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

so when do we know where we came? will there be some kind of leaque table?


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

carpy said:


> will there be some kind of leaque table?


I hope so, with my name at the bottom, at least it gets on there :lol2:


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

I went out of my way to provide specific species and latin names to questions that you only wanted "chameleon" answered to. Damn, I could have done it a lot faster as well...

Got a few silly ones wrong


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

well at least it's all over with...

i spent time i should have been doing assignments at college on this! lol 

and Q50... oh dear. 

i even sent the pic to my exotics lecturer who was convinced it was some kind of snake! 

sami


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

I hadnt planned on doing a whole league table... just list the top 3/5 or something as I didnt know if the people who didnt do as well would want to be shown at the bottom  can do though.


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

quixotic_axolotl said:


> and Q50... oh dear.
> 
> i even sent the pic to my exotics lecturer who was convinced it was some kind of snake!
> 
> sami


lol


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

when will we know the winners and that?


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Jake89 said:


> when will we know the winners and that?


Tomorrow evening.


----------



## Storm Python (Jan 10, 2008)

MODS!!!!
Q14 you said answers were sand boa./calabar
I put *round island boa* as its an egg laying boa.
Does that count as a right or wrong question? As it said name *A *boa that lays egg's.
Not that it matters i got about 14 wrong anyway
steve


----------



## soloth (Oct 17, 2007)

oooh i did much better than i assumed.

me ftw hopefully!


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

i forgot to enter... i got most right aswell!


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

reptile_seaford said:


> MODS!!!!
> Q14 you said answers were sand boa./calabar
> I put *round island boa* as its an egg laying boa.
> Does that count as a right or wrong question? As it said name *A *boa that lays egg's.
> ...


Thats fine


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

what about some of the carnivore/insectivore things, coz some "insectivores" also occasionally eat things like mice, which means they should be carnivores


----------



## mightyrhi_16 (Feb 24, 2007)

i think i did alright... i was so bothered about q50! i knew it wasn't a snake or lizard and for ages i was wondering what it was!


----------



## xx-Charlie-xx (Oct 29, 2007)

i deffinatly got 2 right :blush::lol2:


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

carpy said:


> what about some of the carnivore/insectivore things, coz some "insectivores" also occasionally eat things like mice, which means they should be carnivores


What about it? just think text book. What are they classed as.


----------



## vikki_john (Jul 16, 2007)

Im no invert expert but 
In question 58 What is the common name for the invert. Answer Halloween / rainbow crab. Is that like a hybrid then between Cardisoma armatum x Gecarcinus quadratus ?

I thought the pic was a pic of one or the other not both.


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

vikki_john said:


> Im no invert expert but
> In question 58 What is the common name for the invert. Answer Halloween / rainbow crab. Is that like a hybrid then between Cardisoma armatum x Gecarcinus quadratus ?
> 
> I thought the pic was a pic of one or the other not both.


lol... I guess you lucked out then Vikki because I would have accepted either!! as far as I was aware they were common names for the same.

Perhaps you could tell me which it is?? you missed that part out 

Shame you didnt enter.


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

i think i did alright, a few i got wrong that i shouldn't have done really, : victory:


----------



## m4rky (Nov 26, 2007)

*q50*

Yee-ha, get in there! May have messed up all the others, but q50 I got right! Was fun but infuriating!

: victory:

Best of luck to all!


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

I didn't enter but didn't do too bad at home either: victory:

Got all the pics right except the bloody shoe:bash: and the crab


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Sorry to be anal here are ruin the party but I have issue with 2 of the answers.



RFUK QUIZ said:


> 22) What reptiles scientific name loosely translates to 'studded skinned horror'?
> A) The Beaded Lizard / Gila Monster​




The beaded lizard's scientific name does translate to studded skinned horror BUT the scientific name of the Gila monster however translates to "studded-skinned venomous lizard" Not the same animal or the same translation of scientific name so I don't see how both can be accepted?​



> 14) Boas usually have live offspring. Name a boa that can lay eggs?
> A) Sand Boa / Calabar


Not all species of sand boa lay eggs, only 2 of them (I think)


As for Q50:crazy::whip: Funny but so mean......I was turning blue in the face trying to google my way out of that one! :lol2:​


----------



## pankthesnake (Sep 29, 2007)

t-bo said:


> lol... I guess you lucked out then Vikki because I would have accepted either!! as far as I was aware they were common names for the same.
> 
> Perhaps you could tell me which it is?? you missed that part out
> 
> Shame you didnt enter.


The web site I found said it was a Halloween Crab


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

i got a few wrong but i think i did really well...didnt get q50 lol
: victory:


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

answers later


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Fangio said:


> Sorry to be anal here are ruin the party but I have issue with 2 of the answers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Theres always one isnt there!:lol2:


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

Has the winner been announced yet?


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

nope.. im bord of waiting lol


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

c'mon. Wheres the answers!


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

drummerkid1993 said:


> c'mon. Wheres the answers!


Go back to the first page and click on the link


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

t-bo said:


> What about it? just think text book. What are they classed as.


what? lol i checked on tarantula in a costa rican field guide and it said all tarantula's, whilst primarily insectivores, cannot be classed solely as insectivores, as they occasionally eat vertebrates as well? i did manetion those in brackets though

Alex


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

You can stick your Q50 trainers up ya bum - had me scratching my head that, I was asking everyone.


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

Why do have a sneaking suspicion he's going to post the winners when everybody is off watching Attenborough? :lol2:


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

carpy said:


> what? lol i checked on tarantula in a costa rican field guide and it said all tarantula's, whilst primarily insectivores, cannot be classed solely as insectivores, as they occasionally eat vertebrates as well? i did manetion those in brackets though
> 
> Alex


Primarily is what we were looking for then  dont worry, none of these things affected the winner anyway.



WeThePeople said:


> You can stick your Q50 trainers up ya bum - had me scratching my head that, I was asking everyone.


No need to be like that :lol2: (sorry)



neep_neep said:


> Why do have a sneaking suspicion he's going to post the winners when everybody is off watching Attenborough? :lol2:


I will be posting the winner shortly... maybe before.. maybe after the program 

Closing this... you will have to wait for the new thread


----------

